# Ferrets and other pets.



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Out of curiosity, how do your ferrets do with your other pets? Mine LOVE my cat and dogs (never tested with my snakes for obvious reasons) and enjoy playing with them.

Here is a picture with Diesel the cat, Maximus the dog, and Dodger the ferret together. I love the look of "_My_ new spaceship bed. _Not. Sharing_." on Dodger's face.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

great pic, where did you get that bed???


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

DKDREAM said:


> great pic, where did you get that bed???


Thank you, and I got it here. My pets adore those things.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

wish my ferrets got on with the cats lol, all they do is try and eat each other....yesterday howard decided to sit on top of the cage and got a ferret grabbing a mouthful of her fur  she never learns lol


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow! I think it is great that your ferrets get along with your other pets. I am looking into getting ferrets but I'm not sure yet though. If I did get ferrets I would have to mingle mine with my cat. Could anyone tell me the best way to introduce them? And does it depend on the nature of the cat?
Thanks 
&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## ferretlover1994 (Jun 6, 2012)

The best way to introduce is to firstly have the ferret in a cage so the cat and ferret can smell each other but not get to each other, next would be to hold the ferret and allow them to meet but so you have control should anything go wrong. If this all works next would be to have the ferret on a harness and put her down near the cat, again if anything goes wrong you can quickly pull the ferret away. After a few times if all is going well they should be okay to both be loose and play.

I have four dogs, my whippet cross is terrified of the ferrets as four years ago my first one nipped her near the eye when he was trying to get her to play, My bearded collie cross collie plays with them in the garden and runs around with them, My Jack russell cross staffie shouts at them when they are hiding under the shed because he tells everything off when he thinks they are being naughty (he can't get under the sheds so the ferrets are cheating) and my jack russell cross dachund thinks the ferrets are her children and tries to pin them down to wash them


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks that's really helpful!
what do you do with your ferrets when you go on holiday, as we often go away for 1-2 weeks on holiday. Sadly, I don't have amazing neighbours or anything  so they probably wouldn't be willing to let them out their cage every day (but they could probably feed them every day). Taking them on holiday with me is a definite no-no and we do have a pet shop near me where they look after small animals though I'm not sure if they do ferrets, they are also awfully expensive (I took my gerbils there once, 200 quid for two gerbils for two weeks!) 
I would really like a ferret but this is the biggest dilemma I'd had get
Does anybody know any other option which there are
P.S sorry it is completely off the subject of the post! :/


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Some rescues may board ferrets. Which ones are near you?

Lots of places do small animal boarding, but I wouldn't want to leave my ferrets with one that only knew rabbits and guinea pigs!

This is where google may be your friend and sending an email or 2 (or phoning).


http://starescue.org.uk/#/ferret-boarding/4547040207

I do love the OP's flying saucer, but $110!! you mad woman


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks this is very helpful
Had a good look at it 
Maybe a bit more thought nearer the time 
Wow that flying saucer bed is cute &#128516;


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow thanks fourferrets I managed to dig out (via sta ferret rescue ) a ferret boarding place just 20 mins away from me in marshfield 
This soooooooo helpful if i get a ferret thanks so much  
I was thinking "well I'll be lucky to find one only an hour away..."
Thanks


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

FourFerrets said:


> Some rescues may board ferrets. Which ones are near you?
> 
> Lots of places do small animal boarding, but I wouldn't want to leave my ferrets with one that only knew rabbits and guinea pigs!
> 
> ...


My pets may be _slightly_ spoiled... but then again between the three dogs, two ferrets and rambunctious cat, none of my pets have managed to destroy it yet so for me it is worth it.


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> wish my ferrets got on with the cats lol, all they do is try and eat each other....yesterday howard decided to sit on top of the cage and got a ferret grabbing a mouthful of her fur  she never learns lol


Just out of curiosity, would you mind if I asked which pet was there first, and how old they were when they were introduced?

My cat was around ferrets from the time he was a kitten (elderly ferrets that passed away when Diesel was about six months old, that loved him very much when they were alive ), so when I got this pair of ferrets as kits two years ago, he immediately accepted them and visa versa. I was just wondering if that very early exposure was the key to both species thinking the others are playmates rather than dinner. :blushing:


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

howard and oscar were here first  when i took in the two ferrets i tried the introducing them thing and it just went crazy!! but the cats were quite territorial and the ferrets were quite old and very unsocialised.
i tried again when i rescued woody the polecat with jazzy-socks my younger cat but woody bless him just wanted to have a fluffy supper  i think i just have unsocial animals


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey snazzyjazzy 
Okay this might sound stuipid but how do you know if your ferret and Cat meeting is going wrong 
And how to u tell if your ferrets are fighting or just play fighting 
Thanks


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

lol for me it was when the ferrets ried to rip howards throat out....  but if you get a young ferret the difference is amazing from the looks of it


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Huh I guess it's pretty obvious  
And also if you get to know your ferrets I guess you could tell what's strange behaviour for them 
Thanks


----------

